# Forum glitches today ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Is the forum glitching out this morning ? Some of my pm's have disappeared and the forum keeps logging me out :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Yes more probs this morning, I have reported it again.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, Yes more probs this morning, I have reported it again.
> Hoggy.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was getting logged out too for a bit. I know they are working on changes around privacy legislation. You may have noticed a privacy pop up.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Checking in. This was fixed but making sure its all good.

How we doing on the issues?

- Jb


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I haven't been logged out for many days, so improving.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The last few days seem stable. The biggest issue seems to be the replication across servers which makes posts disappear. I suspect it also causes other glitches with double or triple group entries etc.


----------

